# Nocton Hall - June 2012



## Headflux (Jun 27, 2012)

After my first ever urbex of 'Rougham Hall' I was excited to see this place, I do enjoy capturing old manor houses and halls out in the sticks. This was 1 of 5 sites I visited that day in the great company of Jen, Urban X, Priority7 and UE-OMJ.. it was an all round fantastic day out..


History taken from our good friend Wikki!..

"Nocton Hall is a historic listed building in the village of Nocton, in Lincolnshire, England. Originally constructed for the Ellys family, it burnt down in 1834 and was rebuilt in 1841 for the first Earl of Ripon, who lived at the steward's house in Nocton while the house was being built. The US Army's 7th General Hospital was based at Nocton Hall during World War Two.

The North aspect of Nocton Hall - October 2009
While vacant there were many break-ins; fireplaces and the stair bannisters were stolen. It unfortunately was burnt down for a second time in the early hours of 24 October 2004, the fire reducing it to a shell. The investigation into the fire established that multiple fires had been set, but to date no one has been charged with arson. Due to the extensive structural damage it will now likely need to be rebuilt, if the site is not redeveloped for another purpose. An adjacent geriatric nursing care two story building has also been severely damaged by vandals since it was left vacant.
In October 2009 Nocton Hall was listed in The Victorian Society top 10 endangered buildings list in England and Wales. During the subsequent BBC Look North investigation it came to light that Leda Properties (the owners) are intending to put forward new development plans in 'the near future' for both the adjacent former RAF Hospital, Nocton Hall and associated gardens. As the Hall is Grade II listed and retains its major structural integrity the Society believes there is still a viable future for the building. Enthusiasts are currently campaigning at a local and national level to ensure immediate steps are taken to stabilise the structure and prevent further damage from the elements."

Hope you enjoy my photos and I look forward to seeing the others...


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, nice to see that we saw compleely different things on the same site! as a cracking expplre, as your pics prove! 


Nocton Hall is a historic listed building in the village of Nocton, in Lincolnshire, England. Originally constructed for the Ellys family, it burnt down in 1834 and was rebuilt in 1841 for the first Earl of Ripon, who lived at the steward's house in Nocton while the house was being built. The US Army's 7th General Hospital was based at Nocton Hall during World War Two.






The Nocton Hall Chestnut tree - October 2009.There is a famous chestnut tree outside which is so old it needs wooden supports. It was planted by the fifth of King Henry VIII's wives, Katherine Howard on a visit to Nocton on 13 October 1541. They stayed with Thomas Wymbishe at a manor house where Nocton Priory stood later, both of which have no visible remains. 






This manor came into the ownership of the Towneley family of Lancashire from 1553 to 1661. Upon his death, it was inherited by Thomas’ sister Francis, the wife of Sir Richard Towneley. It then followed the inheritance of the main Towneley Estate, until its sale by Richard Towneley (who was born there) to pay fines relating to the family’s royalist support in the English Civil War.

Fire reel installed in Feb 1958:





In 1940 with the outbreak of WW2 it was taken over by the Air Ministry, remaining an RAF hospital until its closure in 1983.
















In the mid 1980s Torrie Richardson bought Nocton Hall, the surrounding wood, woodland, grassland and cottages. Selling the cottages on for redevelopment allowed him to develop Nocton Hall as a Residential Home. Nocton Hall Residential home ran a summer fête for the village on their lawn and employed many local people. 






Torrie's son, Gary, took control of the business in the early 1990s. The home ran into difficulty and closed in the mid 1990s, and was sold by the receivers to new owners, Leda Properties of Oxford. Leda also bought the RAF Hospital site from the Ministry of Defence.






It unfortunately was burnt down for a second time in the early hours of 24 October 2004, the fire reducing it to a shell. The investigation into the fire established that multiple fires had been set, but to date no one has been charged with arson. Due to the extensive structural damage it will now likely need to be rebuilt, if the site is not redeveloped for another purpose. 

20 Second Exposure!:




The stairs look absolutely rotten, but I climb them anyway: 










In October 2009 Nocton Hall was listed in The Victorian Society top 10 endangered buildings list in England and Wales. During the subsequent BBC Look North investigation it came to light that Leda Properties (the owners) are intending to put forward new development plans in 'the near future' for both the adjacent former RAF Hospital, Nocton Hall and associated gardens. 











As the Hall is Grade II listed and retains its major structural integrity the Society believes there is still a viable future for the building. Enthusiasts are currently campaigning at a local and national level to ensure immediate steps are taken to stabilise the structure and prevent further damage from the elements






Before I go, I decide to have a climb up to the roof: 









Cheers for looking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 27, 2012)

Great pics!



>



UrbanX - Are you doing the Nightfever dance here? 

Looks like a cracking place


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 27, 2012)

He maybe I heard a rumour that he touches up masseuses inappropriately....  Nice work Headflux and UrbanX I will work on mine today...do feel we gave you the lamest one to do their Headflux so next time you can get first choice after Urban and I lol


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 27, 2012)

Have to say I didn't get as many pics as I should have but here we go:
























































And my personal favourite...I have no idea why


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 27, 2012)

Once an outstanding bulding! thanks for sharing,everyone.


----------



## shane.c (Jun 27, 2012)

Good pics thanks for posting,


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 27, 2012)

Yet even more cracking pics, Thanks P7!

Think I need to move out of South Wales...so many great sites when over the bridge!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 27, 2012)

cheers all I have to say this was a great Sunday explore made so much better by 5 successes out of 5 top company and some great moments to remember too.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Great photos guys! I'd love to add mine but I'm away from home for a few days.


----------



## NitroNinja (Jun 27, 2012)

great report and ace pics look like you had a fab time!


----------



## JagRigger (Jun 28, 2012)

Great pics.

It must have closed after 83 though. I joined the RAF in 85, and went there sometime 86 ish

Anything left of the ' nissen hut ' hospital site ?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

Think so, had a peek through the gates, but it looked very overgrown, and we had an asylum and a brewery calling!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

Well done fellas!

If its old manor houses you like then there is a gem in north Norfolk I would recommend if you have not seen it yet.

Being lazy as I'm on the phone so searching to see if you have done it is a pain


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks a treacherous explore well done guys and thanks for sharing these sets


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 28, 2012)

love the look of this place good one!


----------



## Maddie220790 (Jun 28, 2012)

Larrrvely photos! Would love to see this place! I have a little bit of a thing for beds!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice one chaps. If you're passing again can you bring that single bed back with you? We need one for the guest bedroom and our decor is also green...


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Well done fellas!
> 
> If its old manor houses you like then there is a gem in north Norfolk I would recommend if you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Being lazy as I'm on the phone so searching to see if you have done it is a pain



I bet you're thinking of this: http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/bessingham-manor


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

ReknaW said:


> Well done fellas!
> 
> If its old manor houses you like then there is a gem in north Norfolk I would recommend if you have not seen it yet.
> 
> Being lazy as I'm on the phone so searching to see if you have done it is a pain





UrbanX said:


> I bet you're thinking of this: http://www.urbanxphotography.co.uk/bessingham-manor



Your absolutely right chap

Did you get to visit before someone stole the hand pump from the scullery? Lots of stuff missing from my first visit

PS sorry OP for the slight highjacking of your report....


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 28, 2012)

Gah no don't remember seeing it, will check my pics. That's a real shame because its things like that (or the hoovers etc. here that make the explore what it is.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 28, 2012)

I noticed someone mentioned its disappearance in a thread on the place recently...


----------



## Bones out (Jun 28, 2012)

Just a mark in the wall where it was now! ​


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 29, 2012)

Well done chaps! Good set of photos there..
Like the look of this place.. Proper rotten aint she...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice, looks like a good mooch, thanks for sharing to all of you


----------



## sonyes (Jun 29, 2012)

Great report, and some great pics from you all 

Loving the staircase!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's my few pics, better late than never...

I have to say this was the sort of place you expected to be bonked on the head by some bricks most of the time, it seemed very fragile...







































































Cheers...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 29, 2012)

nice shot OMJ was a great day out


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> nice shot OMJ was a great day out



It was - I nearly posted the shot of you crawling out of the site - to get you back for tripping me up  I still might...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jun 30, 2012)

Excellent report & photos guys !


----------

